

Incubator RoundUp 2008 (YC, TechStars, DreamIt, LaunchBox) - morgang
http://www.scribd.com/doc/9932346/Incubator-RoundUp-SeptDec-08

======
pg
Many of the YC startups listed there have had more than seed funding. They
just didn't announce it. Two others haven't bothered to raise money because
they were already profitable and didn't want the distraction.

~~~
schoudha
Being profitable doesn't mean you not should raise money. If anything it's an
opportunity to raise money on favorable terms as you don't need VCs.

~~~
pg
Four were (ramen) profitable by Demo Day this summer. Two of those did take
money from investors. The other two might still at some point. All four have
had offers.

------
aneesh
Also note that for several of these (like Frogmetrics, Picwing, and others),
pageviews aren't the best metric of "success" because the website isn't the
product.

------
rantfoil
Note that this is not the most up to date compete.com numbers. The latest came
out today.

------
morgang
Yes only compiled public info.

